# UFC 76 Results : KNOCKOUT



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 76: KNOCKOUT*
Date: 9/22/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Honda Center (Anaheim, California)​ 
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Chuck Liddell vs. *Keith Jardine*
Jardine wins a split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)
Mauricio Rua vs. *Forrest Griffin*
Griffin wins in the third round via submission with a rear naked choke.
Diego Sanchez vs.* Jon Fitch*
Fitch wins a split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28).
Kazuhiro Nakamura vs. *Lyoto Machida*
Machida wins a unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27).
*Tyson Griffin* vs. Thiago Tavares
Griffin wins a unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 29-28). 


*Preliminary Bouts:*

*Matt Wiman* vs. Michihiro Omigawa
Wiman wins a unanimous decision (30-27, 29-28, 29-28).
Scott Junk vs. *Christian Wellisch*
Wellisch wins in the first round via submission with a quick heel hook. 
Diego Saraiva vs. *Jeremy Stevens*
Stephens wins a unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27).
*Rich Clementi* vs. Anthony Johnson
Clementi wins in the second round via submission with a rear naked choke.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone doing play by play?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Adminna or BP will pick it up, almost underway!!


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

My apologies folks, we're experiencing some problems regarding the official play-by-play tonight. I hope we can get it going soon.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Comon adminmma, don't leave us hanging, hope you can work it out.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I can get the results but play by play is better.

Hope you can get it sorted out soon, adminmma.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

At the end of round Tyson is in the lead for sure, good striking by him and he got a takedown.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Man this is a crazy fight.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, great fight, both fighters going at it, at the end of round 2 i will give that round to Tyson, althought the scores are really close.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

That was entertaining for a ground fight. Lots of submission attempts, counters and changes of posistion. Hard to say who won.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Thiago won the last round but I think Tyson won the fight, we go to the cards....


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

29-28 29-28 30-37
Winner by UD Tyson


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

griffin by UD that was one hell of a fight


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Tyson Griffin Has Won It!!!!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Great fight by both of them, I won't mind seeing Thiago fight again for sure, Tyson has a great chin too.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Go Vera. I don't want to see Sylvia ever again.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Go Vera. I don't want to see Sylvia ever again.


Wrong event, Thats at 77.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Wrong event, Thats at 77.


Thanks captain obvious. They just played a commercial for UFC 77.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Go Nakamura !

nice entrance too! reminds me of Genki Sudo! 

I hope he doesnt get Ko  

I know theres a good chance it happens tho


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Split said:


> Go Nakamura !
> 
> nice entrance too! reminds me of Genki Sudo!
> 
> ...


I like both fighters and it will be a very close fight.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

This is gonna be another great fight.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Rampage looked shocked that he got a good reception from the crowd.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> This is gonna be another great fight.


Round 1 was terrible.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Great and exciting first round. Spilt, who you think won it?


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Disappointing Nakamura so far.. Machida being careful too, but i think he will pick it up in 2nd round


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> Round 1 was terrible.


Uhhhhh what was wrong with it? They weren't really going full force but I have seen worse, round 2 will get it going.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow i thought he was choked out.... Nakamura looking tired.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Uhhhhh what was wrong with it? They weren't really going full force but I have seen worse, round 2 will get it going.


Yeah ive seen worse and ive seen way better. Round 2 is better but its nothing great.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Once again, folks, I apologize but we are still unable to provide our own live play-by-play.

In the mean time, let me direct you to play-by-play being delivered from a reputable source:

TSN - Canada's Sports Leader


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> Yeah ive seen worse and ive seen way better. Round 2 is better but its nothing great.


Yea, these fighters have poor cardio.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Nakamura won this round with the last 90 seconds but nothing big by either fighter.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Everyone cheers for GSP as the 3rd round is underway!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't wait for this fight to end. This is terrible.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> I can't wait for this fight to end. This is terrible.


Its not terrible, but i was hoping for something more exciting, i think Machida won it, but i have been wrong before.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

If Nakamura gets this decision it will be worse then the Bisping robery. He lost every round.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Its not terrible, but i was hoping for something more exciting, i think Machida won it, but i have been wrong before.


Think he won? He won every round clearly.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> If Nakamura gets this decision it will be worse then the Bisping robery. He lost every round.


He might have won the second round but we are about to go to the judges card!!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

30-27 x3

Machida wins by UD


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> Think he won? He won every round clearly.


I say think after i said Matt beat Bisping.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I am a huge nakamura fan, and i have to say this was terrible.

nakamura's performance was comparable to his fight with nakao. But he lost this time.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds very disappointing by Nakamura.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Fitch "I fight like a thief. If you leave a window open im going to take the opening" LOL.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Sounds very disappointing by Nakamura.


It was, I am ready for this Deigo-Fitch fight. UFC 78:Validation?? They are running out of names.hahhahaha


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, the Nightmare coming out looking ready to kill.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

This is another slow momentum fight.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Is it me or Diego is suddenly looking like the old Koscheck? lol


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

what round, mins? Cmon play by play? I did not purchase it I am watching sucky ass bodog fights


----------



## stevil66 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Play by play UFC 76*

PBP Please someone on these fights


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

hard round to score. The first 4 minutes were uneventful. Fitch had posistion so ill give him the round. It could have been scored a draw.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Go to this link for PBP. http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/23766-p-p.html
Once again sorry for the difficulties.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

MODS and ADMINS: We understand that your had difficulties and are unable to do the pbp, but you don't have to keep apologizing, we understand and its ok.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh and BTW 33, your man is going down tonight!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Round 2 is much better. Fitch got 2 good slams had posistion for most of the round and did some good g n p work at the end of the round. Fitch won the round clearly.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> MODS and ADMINS: We understand that your had difficulties and are unable to do the pbp, but you don't have to keep apologizing, we understand and its ok.


Yep, I understand to. You have given us a good alternative to.



WarHERO said:


> Oh and BTW 33, your man is going down tonight!


Jardine beating Liddell?......ok....:confused05:


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> hard round to score. The first 4 minutes were uneventful. Fitch had posistion so ill give him the round. It could have been scored a draw.


No such things as draws in 10 points system, unless theres a foul.



First round could go either way(Fitch won according to me), 2nd round has to go to Fitch, he had top for the most.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> MODS and ADMINS: We understand that your had difficulties and are unable to do the pbp, but you don't have to keep apologizing, we understand and its ok.


Thanks for understanding! Man I see my boy Chuck ending this fight VERY early. I am very excited for the next 2 fights!!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Fitch has both of the rounds so far. Deigo can't just try to get a submission, he needs to just try to do something big.


----------



## dgn76 (Oct 15, 2006)

Is anyone doing pbp?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Thanks for understanding! Man I see my boy Chuck ending this fight VERY early. I am very excited for the next 2 fights!!


I think Chuck will to, He will be able to finish it round 1 but keep it going and finish in round 2.

Thats my prediction.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

dgn76 said:


> Is anyone doing pbp?


Go here for PBP http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/23766-p-p.html


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Thanks for understanding! Man I see my boy Chuck ending this fight VERY early. I am very excited for the next 2 fights!!


Either way i want to see it! The only thing i am worried about is that Chuck is mad since he lost. Somehow Fitch got out of that!?!?! This is crazy....


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

lol when Diego locked that guillotine and Fitch gave the thumbs up, i was NOOOOOOOOO dont tap! then i realised he was just saying he was ok!

War Fitch


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I have just jumped on the Fitch fan wagon. He is amazing, i am very impressed.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Yea that looked pretty tight and I thought he was about to tap aswell. I think Fitch def won this fight!!


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> MODS and ADMINS: We understand that your had difficulties and are unable to do the pbp, but you don't have to keep apologizing, we understand and its ok.


Well, you guys deserve the best, and when we can't give you that, we feel bad.


----------



## Linus (Apr 8, 2007)

*pride*

has anyone settled into a handicap on fighters moving from ring to cage, or is that sort of transition just something for goldberg/rogan to jibber-jabber about? Not that it affects Rua-Griffin, they just don't have the background to go the wrestlefest route.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> I have just jumped on the Fitch fan wagon. He is amazing, i am very impressed.


I still prefer GSP when it comes to WW, but Fitch is certainly starting to rise up.. He has amazing heart, and great submission defense! He is very well rounded


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Fitch GNP for most of the round. He had 2 submission attempts with a guiotine and the triangle. Again i give the round to Fitch. It was competitive but Fitch should win this fight.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

adminmma said:


> Well, you guys deserve the best, and when we can't give you that, we feel bad.


You gave us a great alternative, Thanks. If this site was not run as good as it is i would probably be on Sherdog.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I think Diego won the last round

29-28 is my opinion for Fitch


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

adminmma said:


> Well, you guys deserve the best, and when we can't give you that, we feel bad.


We know or at least i do, that you usually do a great job with this. Fitch escaped a lot of submission attempts by Deigo, I think Fitch won, lets go to the cards.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

30-27 fitch 29-28 sanchez 29-28 fitch

Winner by SD Fitch


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Fitch wins by Spilt Decision!! Fitch was awesome!!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

wow Split decision!

But i can see why, the decision was fair.. 1st round very close, 2nd round Fitch, 3rd Diego.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

A possible GSP vs. Fitch?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Congrats to Fitch!! He is a tough fighter and proved that tonight.


----------



## tkexpress (Jul 8, 2007)

haha fitch is one cocky bastard


----------



## Balls in Face (Jan 27, 2007)

He's now in the mix of the top 170s.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

War Silva.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

F I T C H


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok Go Shogun, break that freaking Pride curse.. KTFO Forrest!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Griffin-Rua coming up.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL did u see that Maxim add??

they had a part where Chuck shows his "left hook to the body"!! Isn't that what knocked him out last time? :laugh:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ight.....Lets goooooo we got Shogun Vs. Griffin next!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Forrest "I said man i wanna fight that Shogun" LMAO his face is priceless


----------



## KingXtreme81 (May 27, 2007)

Awesome for Fitch. If this doesn't convince people he's ready for a title shot I don't know what will.

Griffin/Rua should be awesome, and I know I'm in the minority, but WAR GRIFFIN!!!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

censorship again..

No talking about Shogun's stomps or soccer kicks.. same when they show video


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Griffin is getting cockey, he acts like Shogun isn't good. He shall find out tonight...


*WAR SHOGUN!!!!*


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Shogun on his way to the ring.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> Shogun on his way to the ring.


No longer a ring for him, now its a octagon. Your used to saying he is going to the ring. lol


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Joe Rogan: "He is just a baaaaadddd dude!!"


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Forrest looks focused/nervous to me.


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

i like shogun and would pull for him against anybody but forrest have to pull for someone who comes to ur gym from time to time


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Let's go Forrest :thumbsup:


----------



## Balls in Face (Jan 27, 2007)

what music did they come out to?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Should be an interesting fight!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Balls in Face said:


> what music did they come out to?


Forrest came out to the irish music. No idea what Shogun came into.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow i shouldn't have bet on this fight.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

"Shogun, are you ready!?"
"Forrest. are you ready!?"
"Paramedics, are you ready!?"
"Lets get it on"


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

anyone here live in georgia??


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

clintjoe316 said:


> anyone here live in georgia??


Arkansas, close. Griffin should be careful for what he wishes for. Its on!!!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow that was an awesome round. I think Forrest won the round but both guys had their moments.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I called it, Forrest is def doing good, if not better standing up. And Shogun is going for takedowns a lot..

So far i have Forrest winning this 1st round.
Shogun has more takedowns, but Forrest is actually hitting more from the bottom. And from top hes hurting Shogun.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

No way Forrest won that round. Shogun did better.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn Forrest is cut its bad.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

The crowd is defiantly going for Forrest. I can't believe there aren't any Shogun fans.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Shogun doing a little better after taking Forrest down. Good effective elbows and strikes from Forrest's guard.

Now Forrest on top after taking Shogun down. GnP of his own.

I told you that fight was close.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> The crowd is defiantly going for Forrest. I can't believe there aren't any Shogun fans.


It's easy to believe. This is the first time most fans have seen Shogun.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Forrest has to guard that cut, its bleeding like wildfire.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Shogun is completly gassed!

Omg i feel an upset!

but Forrest is also tired


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Both fighters look like they are in slow motion. Great defense by Shogun.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

DAMN Forrest is doing Major work!!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn Forrest won round 2 as well IMO. Shogun is real tired. He might be KO'ed from exhaustion in round 3.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Good lord, Forrest was throwing all he had.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow 2nd round close.. i had Shogun winning until the end...it could go Griffin..


----------



## tkexpress (Jul 8, 2007)

wow shogun is garbage


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

This fight is way to close for me to judge.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn Shogun tapped. Forrest beat his ass!


----------



## tkexpress (Jul 8, 2007)

Forrest has won


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Forrest all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Forrest might take this round, and the fight. 1 min left


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Damn props to Forest, he is a BEAST!!!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you Randy Couture for saving me money.


----------



## TKO77 (Dec 31, 2006)

how did he win?


----------



## ShockeyTime (Oct 11, 2006)

If it goes the distance. shogun could get it on rep & Name & New guy buildup...


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Forrest just upset Shogun!

I told you it would happen
!


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

told you haters.....wow really forrest tapped shogun? HOW?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Forrest choked him out!!! ITS ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

tkexpress said:


> wow shogun is garbage


FEDOR EMILIANKO - Your next!

HYPE, HYPE, HYPE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> how did he win?


rnc.. Shogun was gassed completly


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Apr 29, 2007)

Did not see that coming. Way to go Griffin!


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome to the big leagues UFC>Pride :confused02:


----------



## ShockeyTime (Oct 11, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> Damn Shogun tapped. Forrest beat his ass!


>
SWEET!!!!!!! War Forrest!!!!!!! I'm happy for him & I Gotta say that maybe shogun is a bit overhyped?? Maybe??


----------



## TKO77 (Dec 31, 2006)

Split said:


> rnc.. Shogun was gassed completly


entertaining fight?


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

thats good i had like almost all the point i had on forrest


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Choked OUT!

These so called fight 'gods' are mostly hype!

Franklin got raped, Cro cop got raped (twice) and now, it's Rua!


----------



## KingXtreme81 (May 27, 2007)

There was only a few of us who thought he would win and damnit man, Forrest kicked some ass tonight! The man is a beast and is well on his way to establishing himself as a top contendor for Rampage's title, if he already didn't with this win.

A lot of people fell off of the Forrest bandwagon when he lost to Jardine, and I'm not taking anything away from Jardine, but I think Forrest would beat him 8 or 9 times out of 10.

Awesome fight, and good luck to you, Forrest.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

I lost points on Diego but Forrest got me most of those points back. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

O M G.

FORREST CHOKED SHOGUN OUT. 

I've always liked Forrest. Congrats!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> FEDOR EMILIANKO - Your next!
> 
> HYPE, HYPE, HYPE!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think it would happen to Fedor, he is way to serious about what he does to do what some of the others have done.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

WAR FITCH!!! WAR FORREST!!! WAR LIDDELL!!!

I actually have a theory on Pride fighters gassing. In Pride they stop the fights and reset them alot due to the ropes or blood. Those mini-breaks add up.


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

i like fedor but i think theres plenty of people that can eat his lunch


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, Shogun is at "The top of the food chain".


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

War Liddell :thumbsup:


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Honestly i gotta say i think Shogun didn't train properly. His conditioning was terrible.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

clintjoe316 said:


> i like fedor but i think theres plenty of people that can eat his lunch


Like I said, Fedor's next!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Randy picks Chuck. Thank God he did. I bet 300 on Chuck.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> entertaining fight?


The fight was going exactly like i predicted, and i know most people would say Shogun would completly crush Griffin standing up.

So in the sense that every1 predcited a KO, it was not an entertaining fight. 

But i think it was pretty cool fight, i wish Shogun would of won, but he gassed so.. he still fought his heart out, but he simply didnt continue at the end. Griffin would of won by Decision anyways.


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

forrest came down to hartwell one time and kicked my ass dude has some freak power


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> Honestly i gotta say i think Shogun didn't train properly. His conditioning was terrible.


Coming from PRIDE you would think their cardio would be better, I believe their rounds are longer and the refs push the pace more and give out yellow cards for lay and pray fighters.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Jardine cut his goateeeeeee!


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

damn can't wait to see the FREE replay on Spike...NExt month.....DOH


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

jamlena said:


> Coming from PRIDE you would think their cardio would be better, I believe their rounds are longer and the refs push the pace more and give out yellow cards for lay and pray fighters.


Sure it should be better. He was gassed in the 2nd round. He was totally out on his feet.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Jardine got extremely lucky against Griffin, 2 out of 3fights Griffin wins...and Chuck is going to hand Jardine his arse...


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I am so annoyed at some the PRIDE guys like Shogun at the moment but still well done to Forrest.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Rampage is gonna be champ for a long time now Shogun is out of the mix.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Rampage is gonna be champ for a long time now Shogun is out of the mix.


He better work on his ground game.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Like I said, Fedor's next!



The Pride fighters are overhyped because of the people who blindy thinks Pride > UFC, but all the UFC fighters brought up against the Pride fighters were not cans(except Gonzaga and Kongo, 2 nobodys), unlike what some people like to think.

But in the end, We all know Shogun is a way greater fighter than what he showed tonight.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

ITS NOT ABOUT UFC VS PRIDE.

Remember how two former Pride guys made short work of UFC poster boy champions just after their debut?

One of the worst ever beat downs against an MMA champion was the Spider (Silva) rag-dolling Franklin. The other was Quinton Jackson putting Liddell to sleep with just one punch. :thumb02:


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

im not biased or anything but besides rampage and hendo pride is starting to look like a joke


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> ITS NOT ABOUT UFC VS PRIDE.
> 
> Remember how two former Pride guys made short work of UFC poster boy champions just after their debut?
> 
> One of the worst ever beat downs against an MMA champion was the Spider (Silva) rag-dolling Franklin. The other was Quinton Jackson putting Liddell to sleep with just one punch. :thumb02:



PRIDE + UFC = ZUFFA

:dunno:


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> ITS NOT ABOUT UFC VS PRIDE.
> 
> Remember how two former Pride guys made short work of UFC poster boy champions just after their debut?
> 
> One of the worst ever beat downs against an MMA champion was the Spider (Silva) rag-dolling Franklin. The other was Quinton Jackson putting Liddell to sleep with just one punch. :thumb02:


Good point, even though both are two of my favorites...


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Lets go IceMan!! Do some work tonight!!!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Lets go IceMan!! Do some work tonight!!!


WAR LIDDELL !!!!!!!


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

i dont think the main even will last very long


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

clintjoe316 said:


> i dont think the main even will last very long


I hope not  meaning I agree it won't last long at all


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

I kinda have a bad feeling about this fight. With a fight between Chuck and Silva set for December if Chuck wins scheduled. I feel the MMA Gods don't want that fight to happen for some reason. I prey i am wrong.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> I kinda have a bad feeling about this fight. With a fight between Chuck and Silva set for December if Chuck wins scheduled. I feel the MMA Gods don't want that fight to happen for some reason. I prey i am wrong.


Have faith brother...have faith :thumbsup:


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

chucks beer belly doesnt look as bad this time


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Chuck is getting schooled so far.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck always looks like he is out of shape, body wise.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I call it..

If Liddell wins, Silva will step up in the Octagon!


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

they call all beat my ass so i dont guess a beer belly matter


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

come on fellas,,,updates on Chuck...


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

C,mon Chucky


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

there just hittn each other right now haha


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

The skill in this fight is awful.


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

y'all see any differences in style from this fight and the one against jackson?


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

i wanna see houston alexander take on shogun next


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jardine DOMINATED round 1. Zuffa must want to slit their wrists if their boy Chuck loses.


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll definitely cry


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Yup the skill is awful..

but power is there.

Jardine's gameplan is to leg kick and step away.

Chuck chased him very agressively and caught Jardine a lot.

Now they are striking normally, Jardine still backing away a bit.

Chuck is winning the 1st round, but it's not a domination at all.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

This is my kind of stand up fight. Both fighters going at it.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jardine knocks down Chuck with a right.


----------



## Cowmilker (Jul 11, 2007)

chuck better not lose...


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

dude wat is up with this ppc damn everyone thats supposed to win is gettn beat


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Lol Jardine Caught Liddell Hard!!

But Liddell Recovers


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

...should've ordered,,,this is bothering my ulcer...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought Chuck was gone when he fell down.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Liddell completly dominated in the 2nd round now.

Jardine is landing pretty much anything he tries..
those leg kicks are starting to really add up now.. same for body kicks


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Apr 29, 2007)

Same here diesel


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

i guess they will make forrest fight silva if chuck loses


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

What happened? Was it something Jardine shouldve capitalized on and possibly won with? (the punch that knocked chuck down)


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jardine wins round 2 as well. This has the skill of a bar fight. Jardine throws the same combination and it lands everytime. Chuck needs to make adjustments defencivly.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

jardine slips, Liddell starts throwing retarded power punches!! a few glanced Jardine, but nothing much


Still jardine won that round easily.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wawawawhats that i smell??? Is it a upset coming on?? Yea buddy! Jardine bringing it to him!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Diesel29609 said:


> What happened? Was it something Jardine shouldve capitalized on and possibly won with? (the punch that knocked chuck down)


No, Liddell want for his legs, and then recovered and look ok.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Again Jardine dominates. I wonder if they will score the fight to Chuck anyway just to set up the Silva fight.


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

If what y'all are saying is true and Jardine is winning, hopefully we'll have the same mentally challenged refs that were at the Bisbing fiasco


----------



## tkexpress (Jul 8, 2007)

wow tonight sucks all my picks are loosing


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow Goldberg said Chuck won round 1. He has been dominated the whole fight.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

2 and a half mins left and jardine wins ! lol this is insane


----------



## tkexpress (Jul 8, 2007)

this night is horrible i had to turn off my tvu player couldnt bare to see chuck lose again!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Jardine has got this!! Yea baby!! I am the only won who thought he would win.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

1 min left and Chuck retires! wow


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't believe they said the fight was close. Jardine won every round.


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm going to throw up.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Get some Chuck.....GET SOME ALL YOU CHUCK NUTT HUGGERS!!!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

bye bye Chuck


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Winner Jardine by SD.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Get some Chuck.....GET SOME ALL YOU CHUCK NUTT HUGGERS!!!


It sounds like the commentators are setting us up for a Bisping decision.

Keith won - Simple!


----------



## ShockeyTime (Oct 11, 2006)

Watch chuck will get a decision..


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow Chuck was shocked how much Jardine was bringing to this fight. It never went to the ground.


----------



## tkexpress (Jul 8, 2007)

haa sad sad night for me (((


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Chuck and Shogun lost to TUF alum. Internet will fail soon.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow.......I wonder what the standings for 205 are gonna look like now


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> It sounds like the commentators are setting us up for a Bisping decision.
> 
> Keith won - Simple!


YEAH! YEAH! YEAH!

It is funeral age for poster boys! 

Franklin, you're next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brrzee (Apr 8, 2007)

I think all the fame and fortune got to chuck the last little while...his game face has not been there at all. Not taking anything away from Jardine though.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL wtf whoever the judge that scored the fight 29-28 Liddell has to be the BIGGEST nuthugger ever!


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

i made a shitload of money tonite


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Man this PPV is the night of Upsets. I know I said my boy would KO the dean but yes I was wrong. I am manning up and Congrats to the Dean! Damn Liddell whats wrong with you? But once again great job Keith , you belong in the ufc!


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

Either hell is freezing over, or everyone's just getting older. It's time for the tide to go out. I have a strong feeling Rich is next.


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

can you make real money on this site?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I need to see some pics of Chucks leg and side.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Split said:


> LOL wtf whoever the judge that scored the fight 29-28 Liddell has to be the BIGGEST nuthugger ever!


Chuck did pour it on pretty good in round 3 I thought, well the end anyway. Keith had that one right hand, and just threw leg kicks the whole fight. Chuck was tagging him pretty good, should have went for the kill.


----------



## clintjoe316 (May 27, 2007)

no u cant make real money here


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Man this PPV is the night of Upsets. I know I said my boy would KO the dean but yes I was wrong. I am manning up and Congrats to the Dean! Damn Liddell whats wrong with you? But once again great job Keith , you belong in the ufc!


Thanks for saying that 33, Chuck did fight good but Keith was a lot better than most people expected.:thumb02:


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Lidell, sucking Dana only gets you so far.

Real men FIGHT with skill and precision, like Anderson Silva. They don't make a legacy out of throwing Windmill punches and praying that one lands!

Ha ha! Wait to go Keith!!!!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

Somebody tell me just how bad Chuck's body looked. I couldn't watch it tonight, had to read about it.


----------



## RTD (Jun 2, 2007)

cheeheee. i called it jardine with the leg kick to decision. good fights though.


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Apr 29, 2007)

UFC 77 Knockout Did anybody get KO'ed?:dunno:


----------



## Chonies69 (Aug 1, 2007)

It is funny how there was not one kockout in Ufc 76 KNOCKOUT.


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

Windmill punches and praying one lands has gotten him 20 professional wins? Must be awful religious...

Anyone have any idea what's going on with him? just getting lazy? old? etc


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

I think his party life has been the biggest factor. He was in terrible shape when he fougth Rampage. I think the patying has gotten to him.


----------



## scor_pion (Jun 24, 2007)

woah wasnt wandy in attendance? whats he gonna do now? just sit there? i expected a staredown if liddell won


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Apr 29, 2007)

Could be people are actually studying him. Liddel has said he does not change his game plan for any fight.


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, but he SAYS he's done that his whole career. Going out drinking with friends the week of the fight is normal for him,,,possibly just catching up to him


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, but he SAYS he's done that his whole career. Going out drinking with friends the week of the fight is normal for him,,,possibly just catching up to him?


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not gonna take anything away from Jardine. He deserved this after getting robbed in the Bonner fight.


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not gonna take anything away from Jardine. He deserved this after getting robbed in the Bonner fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Lidell, sucking Dana only gets you so far.
> 
> Real men FIGHT with skill and precision, like Anderson Silva. They don't make a legacy out of throwing Windmill punches and praying that one lands!
> 
> Ha ha! Wait to go Keith!!!!!!! :thumb02:


Jardine just made a legacy throwing leg kicks.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I think this will be one of my all-time greatest UFC events. A lot of fun to watch and two huge upsets, what else can I ask for?


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

A Liddell win to get him back on track, goddamit!


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

Liddell fans, I sympathize. This is what I've had to go through with Cro Cop.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

GAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

I'm so freakin embarassed, I was talking up Shogun for the last 2 weeks to all my friends who didn't know who he was. I kept telling them "Shogun is a beast," "Shogun is gonna beat some ass," and then I get stiffed! Gassed 2 minutes into the 2nd round, what the hell?!
...although I do like Forrest, always have after his 1st Bonnar fight. I just thought Shogun was gonna come in and clean house. Great win for Forrest. But still embarassing for me.

And Liddel, I don't have much to say. I spend every last second of that fight *expecting* that big Iceman bomb to connect, and it never came. Oh well, better luck next time Chuck. Good win for Jardine.

Tyson Griffin never has a boring fight man! I'm a big fan of his by now. He's an animal in the cage.


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

What do you guys think. If it hadn't been for all that complaining going on after the Bisbing fight, would they have swung the decision Liddell's way?


----------



## canuckchuck (Oct 15, 2006)

man i am sure glad i never bet on these fights i would have lost everyone of the fights i would have bet on.haha wish i could have watced them though sounds pretty exciting.


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

I've already heard people dissing Liddell about how all his wins were flukes because he only threw bombs until one landed. The same thing has been done to Cro Cop. It amazes me how quickly people turn on these guys. You go from phenom to freakin' failure in fifteen minutes.


----------



## pan3w (Nov 19, 2006)

did anybody see how man wandi looked after the liddell fight?


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

This was so terrible for lidell and Shogun. They get beat and upset by a couple of new comers like jardine and griffin. Well lidells time is up . Losing two in a row is never good for a guy who is used to knocking people out. And griffin came with it. I had my money on Shogun but he was very dissapointing. Diego Sanchez was also a dissapointment. He just looked overmatched .The three people who were supposed to win lost. Just a whole night of good upsets:dunno:


----------



## jps (Feb 4, 2007)

ya i ordered the tickets and i was there in anaheim. everyone needs to go to a ufc event. it kicks ass. now now, i also thought shogun was gonna dominate but griffin proved me wrong. great fight for him. im happy sanchez lost, i dont respect him as he doesnt respect anyone he fights. now the liddell fight. i am a huge liddell fan and felt was really disappointed in this fight. i still am a liddell fan and always will be but liddell has to quit the rockstar life and get back to training. Anyone in favor of liddell pulling off a randy couture?(haha)i think dana should let liddell take 6 months off and just let him train. Once again as a liddell fan, if i would have seen liddell win the decision i would have been pissed because it would have been a bisping-hammill fight all over again. liddell just needs some more time to train. he will be back.


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

even tho i havent watched the fight but i heard who won but i donno really know anything about fighting but im gonna go and say something stupid like chuck sold jardine and thats all that happened. is that whats called nut hugging ?


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Omg i cant believe that both Jardine and Griffin won!!!! this is terrible, especially for shogun, i was really hoping that he would have had a succecful UFC debut.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow id say nearly every fight on the card was an upset, awesome. and go GRIFFIN!! i'd love to see that guy get a title shot


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Damn, good thing I'm not a betting man as the year of upsets continues. I think it's great for fans since anything can and does happen in the UFC, keeps things exciting and keeps you off balance on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Chuck LiddeII (May 27, 2007)

*Chuck Liddell needs to do one of the following:*

*1).* Stop partying, stop drinking, workout ALOT more/harder, train ALOT more/harder (don't think he did much of either) and come back better than ever. **** age. Look at Randy. 

*2).* Retire.

I'd prefer 1. I think most would agree.

For all of you saying that "he's all hype" "he was hiding behind dana" "he doesn't fight good against strikers" you're idiots. You need to go back and watch yourself some Chuck Liddell fights. And even IF he only fought "grapplers/wrestlers" who cares? These "wrestlers" beat some of the best in business, including Wanderlei. I've been following MMA for years and I think it's quite obvious what the real problem is. Chuck's condition right now. The "party life" and lack of training. Look at that belly... He's in worse shape then he was at UFC 71. I think he needs to get a grip and disappear from the scene and do nothing but train and come back a beast. Even THIS out of shape he still has dynamite in his hands. Ask Jardine.


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

Chuck LiddeII said:


> *Chuck Liddell needs to do one of the following:*
> 
> *1).* Stop partying, stop drinking, workout ALOT more/harder, train ALOT more/harder (don't think he did much of either) and come back better than ever. **** age. Look at Randy.
> 
> ...


You see, that's also what I've been saying. I've been watching mma since the Royce Gracie era. Chuck is excellent against any type of fighter. He has one of the best sprawls in the game.

His problem is partying! You can't immerse yourself in that kind of lifestyle and keep your conditioning up. The man fell asleep in the middle of a talkshow interview for God's sake!! One of the first things he posts on his website is an invite to his post fight party.

I know Chuck has an awkward physique, but he does look in poor shape. You've got to have some strength behind those strikes. Parties come after victories, Dude. He needs to get back into shape like he was for Couture 2 and 3. I don't think his age is an issue yet. 

Also, he could be complacent. He's earned alot of money, and he's been on top awhile. Some people would feel that they've done enough and no longer feel required to give full potential anymore. I dont think this is the case, but it's possible.


----------



## Chuck LiddeII (May 27, 2007)

Doubletreemutt said:


> You see, that's also what I've been saying. I've been watching mma since the Royce Gracie era. Chuck is excellent against any type of fighter. He has one of the best sprawls in the game.
> 
> His problem is partying! You can't immerse yourself in that kind of lifestyle and keep your conditioning up. The man fell asleep in the middle of a talkshow interview for God's sake!! One of the first things he posts on his website is an invite to his post fight party.
> 
> ...


Seriously. He's the only fighter in LHW division with a belly right now. LOL. His entire physique has gotten sloppy ever since Tito/Liddell 2. He COULD be so much better. He's got the gift, but he's just not very serious about his career right now. :dunno:


----------



## jps (Feb 4, 2007)

ya for sure liddell needs to quit the rockstar life and get with it. being there in anaheim and seeing him up and close was cool but i did notice that belly of his. When he almost got knocked out in the 2nd round he was never the same. he was more cautious and he never capatilized off of his punches


----------



## pan3w (Nov 19, 2006)

he still has dynamite in his hands, jardine said in the post fight interview that even the punches that he blocked of liddells still dazed him. he just doesnt have the desire anymore.


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, it's a little bit of a stretch to compare him to Cro Cop at this point, but it can be done. You get to a point in your career where you think, "Hey, I've been on top, and I've made alot of money. It's time to quit stressing." I really think this is the case. You see it in all individual sports.

Cro Cop is my favorite, but I can honestly say this.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

wat an interesting ppv.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Lidell, sucking Dana only gets you so far.
> 
> Real men FIGHT with skill and precision, like Anderson Silva. They don't make a legacy out of throwing Windmill punches and praying that one lands!
> 
> Ha ha! Wait to go Keith!!!!!!! :thumb02:


Words from an uneducated MMA fan, or just a hater.

Anyways, I'm very disappointed in Liddell. I had a feeling Jardine would try to utilize leg kicks though. Oh well, the year of upsets continues.

Congratulations to Forrest! Shogun losing made me feel better about Chuck losing actually. :thumb02: 

I didn't get the PPV and i no longer have a computer at my house so i had to get play by play on the phone, can anyone tell me what Forrest said in his post fight interview?

Oh yeah, this also means I won't be posting as much but I will still be posting. :thumb02:


----------



## ritchieg (Sep 23, 2007)

*the dean of mean?*

Call me a chuck lovin jardine hatin uneducated asshole but how in the **** after jardines last performance did he even get to have a sniff at liddell? who picks the fights these days? jardine got his ass fed to him from newcomer alexander and as a reward gets to fight chuck? makes no sense to me especially as jardine was pissed he had to fight houston claiming he should have been gettin a title shot before havin his ass whooped, chuck is gettin past it i am sad to say but come on dana, give the winners a chance and the losers ie. jardine what they deserve a slot on ultimate fight night.


----------



## jackass427 (Sep 24, 2007)

*griffin vs shogun*

Yes Yes Yes **** Chuck Give Forrest The Shot At Wanderlei.whoever Wins FigHTS RAMPAGE.jardine Whipped Chucks Ass.chuck Looked Way Out Of Shape.those Leg Kicks Were Brutal Chuck's Ribs Looked Like The Skin Got Kicked Off But These Are Just My Opinions


----------



## ronia1 (Sep 24, 2007)

ritchieg said:


> Call me a chuck lovin jardine hatin uneducated asshole but how in the **** after jardines last performance did he even get to have a sniff at liddell? who picks the fights these days? jardine got his ass fed to him from newcomer alexander and as a reward gets to fight chuck? makes no sense to me especially as jardine was pissed he had to fight houston claiming he should have been gettin a title shot before havin his ass whooped, chuck is gettin past it i am sad to say but come on dana, give the winners a chance and the losers ie. jardine what they deserve a slot on ultimate fight night.


dude I knew Jardine was not in the last fight (that he lost) and should be given another shot, now we have proof that although his form is *questionable* he gets the job done. AND WELL. F*** chuck, he is a company man now. SIANARA BUDDY, should've stuck with what you knew. Learn to grapple and you MAY stage a comeback (see Randy Couture)


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

chucks performance was at an all time low i have never seen him this bad and he never rely picked any pace in his fight with jardine he seemed to just accept kicks from jardine and didnt return with any of his own which we all know he can. but forrest proved himself a decent fighter glad i bet on him but not that i bet on chuck lol but let the upsets roll


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

hey Chuck fan...agree with you on Chuck's performance. Wow less than a year ago Chuck was on top of the world. The most popular fighter in UFC history, now I hear he's considering retirement. His fight with Jardine... Chuck had some nice straight punches in the 1st rd. that seemed to back up Jardine. Then Chuck just faded away. It's so weird seeing how he's KO'd so many top fighters within 3 rounds, then lose a split decision over Jardine. I knew Jardine's kicks would be lethal..and they were. Well, Chuck's one dimentional fighting has finally been broken down. His KO power is not respected anymore like it was. It's obvious with all the young beasts out there and Rampage in his prime,that being a well-rounded fighter is what it's about. MMA is evolving so quickly, that being skilled in all parts of the game are proving to be the difference.


----------

